# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عاااااااجـــل  رسميا ..المريخ يعلن عدم خوضه لقاء الهلال اليوم

## الصاااااقعة

*رسميا ..المريخ يعلن عدم خوضه لقاء الهلال اليوم  

اكد  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بصورة رسميه الان انه لن يخوض مباراة اليوم امام  الهلال بسبب رفض اتحاد الكرة لطلبه الخاص بتتويج الهلال في هذه المباراة  وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان القرار اتخذ بالاجماع ودون أي رفض من أي عضو  بالمجلس 

*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*دا كلام صح...
اضرب بيد من حديد..
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*
*

----------


## بشارة

*على بركة الله
من الآن هي الحرب وبلا هوادة مع هذا الإتحاد الغير محترم .
وسنرى من الخاسر .
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مفروض طوالى المجلس يعلن انسحابه من كاس السودان

انسحاب المريخ من كاس السودان بفطس البطولة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دا الكلام البيعجب والبيظبط الراس  . . .

كفانا حقرة واستحقار من اليسوى والمايسوى

دا اتحاد عاوز تطهير بديتول عديل كدا   . . .
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*مبرووووووك. دا الكلام
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*كلام زي الفل 
الدوري في ستين والي الفيفا عدل
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*هووووي يا شباب الانسحاب دا غلط

الاتحاد دا باقي ليهو شهور ويفرتق

وما اظنهم يجوا تاني بعد عفنتم الكثيرة دي

ما في اي داعي نخسر كاس السودان ونخسر فرصتين نمرغ فيهم انوف الجلافيط ديل في التراب ونكسر شوكتهم

فريقهم منتهي عدييييل وما بقدر يصمد قدام اوكرا وبكري وعجب

يا جماعة ناس دفاعهم بوي واطهر وحسبن الجريف وجزار الدمازين والله ياكلوها 3 اقل شيئ

ما حنستفيد شيئ من تاديب الاتحاد لانه اصلا بالانتخابات ما جايين
غايتو دا رأيي وشايفو كلام عقل

معليش لو اختلفت معاكم وربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*هووووي يا شباب الانسحاب دا غلط

الاتحاد دا باقي ليهو شهور ويفرتق

وما اظنهم يجوا تاني بعد عفنتم الكثيرة دي

ما في اي داعي نخسر كاس السودان ونخسر فرصتين نمرغ فيهم انوف الجلافيط ديل في التراب ونكسر شوكتهم

فريقهم منتهي عدييييل وما بقدر يصمد قدام اوكرا وبكري وعجب

يا جماعة ناس دفاعهم بوي واطهر وحسبن الجريف وجزار الدمازين والله ياكلوها 3 اقل شيئ

ما حنستفيد شيئ من تاديب الاتحاد لانه اصلا بالانتخابات ما جايين
غايتو دا رأيي وشايفو كلام عقل

معليش لو اختلفت معاكم وربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red_yellow
					

هووووي يا شباب الانسحاب دا غلط

الاتحاد دا باقي ليهو شهور ويفرتق

وما اظنهم يجوا تاني بعد عفنتم الكثيرة دي

ما في اي داعي نخسر كاس السودان ونخسر فرصتين نمرغ فيهم انوف الجلافيط ديل في التراب ونكسر شوكتهم

فريقهم منتهي عدييييل وما بقدر يصمد قدام اوكرا وبكري وعجب

يا جماعة ناس دفاعهم بوي واطهر وحسبن الجريف وجزار الدمازين والله ياكلوها 3 اقل شيئ

ما حنستفيد شيئ من تاديب الاتحاد لانه اصلا بالانتخابات ما جايين
غايتو دا رأيي وشايفو كلام عقل

معليش لو اختلفت معاكم وربنا يسهل



كلام صاح والله .. فرصة جاتنا لمرمطت الجلفوط وضيعناها
                        	*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*يعني الجلافيط حيلقوها باردة وبدون تنشنة وحيتوجو ويحتفلوا بالمجان!!!!
الغلط لا يصحح بالغلط.. نلعب ونفوز ونكابس الاستئناف... هسي بالقرار ده قضينا على الاستئناف زاتو وحكمنا عليه بالموت!!!
                        	*

----------


## golden

*المريخ لن يلعب الا اذا اوقف الاتحاد المهزلة البسو فوقها دي واحتكم للقانون وهناك انباء بفرض هذا القانون على اتحاد السجم من شخصيات بارزة.. هذا اخر ما يحدث الان.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرار سليم يرد للمريخ كرامته المهدرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي قبل قليل.
.
عدم مسئولية الجهات المختصه بالدوري والاجواء المشحونه هي التي ادت لقرار عدم خوض المباراه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ ينسحب من قمة الممتاز

اليوم 07:01 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اعلن المريخ رسميا انسحابه من مباراته ضد الهلال في نهائي بطولة الدوري الممتاز بسبب اصرار الاتحاد على تتويج الهلال ببطولة الدوري قبل انتهاء مراحل التقاضي في قضية الموسم


*

----------


## استرلينى

*طيب قناه النيلين فى بث مباشر للمباره الان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قراراً رسمياً قبل لحظات بعد أداء الفريق لمباراة القمة مساء اليوم بعد أن أصر الاتحاد على تتويج الهلال بلقب النسخة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وأصر مجلس المريخ على قراره بعدم خوض المباراة اذا لم يحسم الاتحاد شكواه ضد لاعبه السابق شرف شيبوب بصورة نهائية ويفكر مجلس المريخ في تسريح اللاعبين من معسكرهم بفندق ايوا بالخرطوم ليعلن بذلك انتهاء الموسم الكروي للأحمر والانسحاب كذلك من مسابقة كأس السودان.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قراراً رسمياً قبل لحظات بعد أداء الفريق لمباراة القمة مساء اليوم بعد أن أصر الاتحاد على تتويج الهلال بلقب النسخة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وأصر مجلس المريخ على قراره بعدم خوض المباراة اذا لم يحسم الاتحاد شكواه ضد لاعبه السابق شرف شيبوب بصورة نهائية ويفكر مجلس المريخ في تسريح اللاعبين من معسكرهم بفندق ايوا بالخرطوم ليعلن بذلك انتهاء الموسم الكروي للأحمر 
والانسحاب كذلك من مسابقة كأس السودان.



ايوه كأس السودان سوف يوجع الإتحاد ويؤلمه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور المريخ يضرب المثل في الصفوية

شجع فريقه وعندما دخل الحكم خرج الجمهور من الملعب وتركه للزناطير واتحادهم المتحيز
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*

دا الكلام الصاح
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*قرارسليم مية في المية المريخ ايضا ﻻيلعب كاس السودان بعد ان اتضح ان هزا الاتحاد يكيل بمكيالين وسبق للهلال ان انسحب من الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان فمازا فعل له الاتحاد  هزا الاتحاد يوجب حله فورا لتصحيح مسار كرة القدم في السودان
                        	*

----------

